# Recommendations for taller tripod



## Dan Lit (Nov 27, 2021)

So I am 6’4’’ tall and am looking for a tall tripod.  I prefer to not utilize the center column to be at a comfortable height.  If anyone has suggestions it would be appreciated.  Bonus if the damn thing is light.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2021)

Take a look at Carbon fiber for lightness.  Three legs for stability. I trust Manfrotto but there are others with a reputation.   Don’t be afraid of the center column.  You will not find anything taller than  ~56”. Or  66” with the center column.   Other brands:  Sirui, Slik and Benro


----------



## Woodbutcher (Nov 27, 2021)

I got an earlier revision of this Gitzo systematic series 3 XL that gets very tall.  Carbon fiber and very solid...and pricey. 

Gitzo GT3543XLS


----------



## Gnits (Nov 27, 2021)

The Gitzo Systematic has a very solid centre column option.  I got  it because I found I was taking a lot of landscape shots on steep mountain slopes. The extra leg length and centre column allowed me to level up the head and get better camera positions than I would have with a smaller or lighter tripod.

Most people buy into the Systematic range because it comes without a centre column, but the centre column option is beefier than most centre columns.

I bought the centre column option separately.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 27, 2021)

I'd suggest looking very carefully at the specs on the manufacturers' sites. 

At 6' 2" I faced a similar issue with a Manfrotto monopod whose specs looked like it would be tall enough but in practice was just a little low for me. Even  at its highest, apart from not being able to use my full height at times, it meant that I was stooping just enough to be tiring and a distraction. All the manufacturers state the extended height, and I replaced it with another Manfrotto model. With tripods, the issues are similar, and you're that little bit taller, but providing the tripod itself is tall a few inches with the central column wouldn't worry me too much.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 27, 2021)

Gnits said:


> The Gitzo Systematic has a very solid centre column option.…
> 
> I bought the centre column option separately.



Sirui also has a center column sold separately. In spite of the OPs misgivings, the additional of a center column adds the necessary height without losing stability. I have often used the center colum extended with a long (heavy) telephoto lens. 

I think the key here is to not skimp on price and buy a cheap tripod. The brands mentioned: Manfrotto , Sirui, Slik, Benro and Gitzo are top line products.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 27, 2021)

You might want to set a budget before you make any decisions as prices vary widely from brand to brand.  Do you also need a ballhead?  And is folded size of importance to you?  In addition to the above mentioned brands, you might want to check our Feisol and RRS, although the latter is quite expensive if that matters.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Dan Lit (Nov 28, 2021)

Replytoken said:


> You might want to set a budget before you make any decisions as prices vary widely from brand to brand.  Do you also need a ballhead?  And is folded size of importance to you?  In addition to the above mentioned brands, you might want to check our Feisol and RRS, although the latter is quite expensive if that matters.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> --Ken


I am at 500-1000$  I have a ball head and size is less important than weight.


----------



## Dan Lit (Nov 28, 2021)

clee01l said:


> Sirui also has a center column sold separately. In spite of the OPs misgivings, the additional of a center column adds the necessary height without losing stability. I have often used the center colum extended with a long (heavy) telephoto lens.
> 
> I think the key here is to not skimp on price and buy a cheap tripod. The brands mentioned: Manfrotto , Sirui, Slik, Benro and Gitzo are top line products.
> 
> ...


Thanks I appreciate the feedback, I am looking to avoid using the Centre column otherwise my current tripod would suffice.


----------



## Dan Lit (Nov 28, 2021)

johnbeardy said:


> I'd suggest looking very carefully at the specs on the manufacturers' sites.
> 
> At 6' 2" I faced a similar issue with a Manfrotto monopod whose specs looked like it would be tall enough but in practice was just a little low for me. Even  at its highest, apart from not being able to use my full height at times, it meant that I was stooping just enough to be tiring and a distraction. All the manufacturers state the extended height, and I replaced it with another Manfrotto model. With tripods, the issues are similar, and you're that little bit taller, but providing the tripod itself is tall a few inches with the central column wouldn't worry me too much.


Thanks, been tracking down height without column specs…limited choices


----------



## Dan Lit (Nov 28, 2021)

Gnits said:


> The Gitzo Systematic has a very solid centre column option.  I got  it because I found I was taking a lot of landscape shots on steep mountain slopes. The extra leg length and centre column allowed me to level up the head and get better camera positions than I would have with a smaller or lighter tripod.
> 
> Most people buy into the Systematic range because it comes without a centre column, but the centre column option is beefier than most centre columns.
> 
> I bought the centre column option separately.


thank you


----------



## Gnits (Nov 28, 2021)

I have a gitzo traveller with a small arca swiss head for travelling light. I can remove the centre column on the Systematic, so I really have a choice of 3 different sized tripods, small, medium and large.  

The issue I have when buying tripods is that you cannot purchase without handling your preferred choice.  In Ireland there are very few choices in the local camera stores.  The most expensive tripod is the one where you take 3 attempts to purchase your ideal config.  Personally, I avoid tripods which use clip style leg adjustments, as these always snag in shrubbery when hiking and find them very difficult to use in cold weather.


----------



## matonananjin (Nov 28, 2021)

I will just second (third?, fourth?, I've lost count) the Manfrotto recommendation.  I've used mine for years now, probably over a decade, and have never had a complaint.   It just always works.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 28, 2021)

Dan Lit said:


> Thanks I appreciate the feedback, I am looking to avoid using the Centre column otherwise my current tripod would suffice.



Almost all quality tripods are going to top out around 1.5 m (4.5’) without an extendible center pole. 

Four section tripods are more portable but at the expense of stability. I have found 3 section tripods to be the most stable. If your current tripod is not one of the name brands listed previously, then you are probably not going to find your current tripod sufficient. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 28, 2021)

Dan Lit said:


> I am at 500-1000$  I have a ball head and size is less important than weight.


This makes your purchase a bit easier, and if you also consider used tripods, you may be able to snag a Gitzo or RRS.  Otherwise I would look at Feisol, Manfrotto, Sirui and similar brands.  I have found B&H's website a good place to "window shop" as they carry a large variety of tripods.  This may help you narrow down your short list of candidates.

--Ken


----------



## GaryG (Nov 29, 2021)

Today B&H Photo has Cyber Monday deals on Manfrotto and Gitzo tripods. Hopefully you can find what you want.


----------



## Martin Owen (Nov 30, 2021)

In a recent edition of Photography Online (https://www.mc2photography.com/photography-online/). One of the presenters wanted a similarly tall tripod. He approached the manufacturer of his favourite tripod and they actually manufactured one for him.  It wasn’t cheap but very effective.  I can’t remember which episode it was, but certainly over the last couple of months. It may be worth while having a look.  All the episodes are on YouTube but you can find Them from the link above.


----------

